

More than 250 million global events are now in the cloud for anyone to analyze - ossama
http://gigaom.com/2014/05/29/more-than-250-million-global-events-are-now-in-the-cloud-for-anyone-to-analyze/

======
mxfh
The _E_ in _GDELT_ in quite misleading, since it's about the media footprint
of events not about the magnitude or relevance of the events themselves.

Recommended reading in this context:

[http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/mapping-kidnappings-in-
ni...](http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/mapping-kidnappings-in-nigeria/)

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-
cage/wp/2014/05/2...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/monkey-
cage/wp/2014/05/27/covering-only-a-part-of-war/)

~~~
spiritplumber
If anyone feels like playing Hari Seldon, media footprint is a decent first
approximation of magnitude of relevance, once you strip media celebrities.

------
ahsanhilal
This is great news! I actually worked with Kalev on this in 2007-2009 in
collecting the event database at University of Illinois, and it was one of the
most interesting experiences of my life. Glad to see it finally opened up for
general public/researchers.

------
zavi
Some innovative history teachers should start incorporating this dataset into
curricula somehow.

